# The Hitch Buddy



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Okay so I am fascinated buy interesting mechanical devices, as an engineer I can not help it. But I do need to stop surfing the web in search of this stuff.

http://www.hitch-buddy.com/index.htm

Has anybody seen one of these things? Looks pretty cool, reduces the downward strain on the TV and should provide some great stability. My only question is most FW floorplans are not big on bedding, so why the need for a passenger machine? Anyway, just something to look at.

Not Yet (glad I don't need a hitch buddy)

Jared


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh.....I REALLY like that. I can keep my Yukon XL and get a 5th wheel.

NICE.

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Be sure to watch the videos on hitch-buddy.com. 
$6,000 for the Hitch-Buddy is much less $$ than a new 3500 crew cab dually.

Randy


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Another question arrises. Since the vehicle is towing the hitch buddy, and the hitch buddy is towing the trailer, is that considered triple towing? I would guess not becasue of the solid connection (non pivoting) between the TV and HB. It can also be used for a standard TT and would eliminate the hitch weight. I bet it tows very nice.

$6000, thats only twice as expensive a Hensley









I should put this on the other board so they can express their disgust and something other than Hensley









Jared


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Now if I could find a money-buddy....


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This is very interesting and poses some questions about tow weight. Most fivers are going to weigh in at higher weights than my Outback and I wonder if the tow rating of an SUV is suited to the task. Also, since the hitch weight isn't a factor, does it in-effect change the load that a vehicle could pull? Sounds like a physics problem to me.

Cool idea if you really wanted to move up to a fiver. Would it track like a fiver?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, oh man!







If only I had patented my idea first....I'd be rich. Really, though, I wondered why someone couldn't do this.

I love my Burb and can't afford a 3500 right now. The question is, however, don't most 5vers weigh more than the normal TV could tow? My burb is a 2500 3/4 ton and is supposed to be able to tow around 12,000 pounds, but I think most 5vers weigh more than that, don't they? Don't know myself, but I'm guessing y'all do.

I really like this idea.

Mark


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

The web site says the tow buddy weighs 1000 lbs by itself. 
So add 1/2ton to the Combined Gross Trailer/TV Weight


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

You guys are right, 5th wheels weigh a few thousand pounds more than a trailer, so even with the Hitch Buddy, my 1500 Yukon XL could not tow a 12,000 pound 5'er.

But, if you ALREADY OWN say, a 2500 Yukon with towing up to 12,000 pounds, there are many 5'ers that you COULD tow and not be required to switch out for a truck.

Aside from the obvious, the thing I like best about the hitch buddy is the hitch weight is moved off the TV. Would you rather carry two sacks of potatoes or drag them in a wagon?

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Now that you mention it, I think there are several 5ers that I could tow with my 2500 Burb. Hmmmmmmmm..maybe down the road a while.









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

An interesting device. However I would be extremely concerned about the stresses you are going to be putting on the tires and frame of the TV when maneuvering. Since the Tow-Buddy is solidly connected to the TV in the vertical axis - and the wheelbase between the TV's rear axle and the Tow-Buddy axle is not insignificant - any turning motion is going to force the tires on at least one of the axles to drag sideways (chatter) across the ground. This can severly damage the tires, as well as transfer huge loads to the TV frame.

The video makes it look easy, but notice they are doing it on a loose surface (sand or dirt from the looks of it) that won't create a lot of sidewall resistence. I would like to see a close up video of those same maneuvers on dry pavement!









Looks cool...but I guess I don't see the point.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> $6,000 for the Hitch-Buddy is much less $$ than a new 3500 crew cab dually


But buying that Duramax/Allison equiped dually would be so much fun!



> This can severly damage the tires, as well as transfer huge loads to the TV frame.


I would imagine it is not too much different from a tandem axle straigt truck, or a tri-axle dump truck with the tag axle lowered. Heck, last week, I saw a 5 axle dump truck pulling into one of the local stone yards. The steering axle, the tandem dual rear axles, and between the steering and drive axles, were two tag axles. I can image what trying to turn that thing must be like.

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Now if you had quadra-steer you'd be just fine..

I'd bet you would get pulled over by every cop you pass, just so they could check out the contraption.

Pretty cool.


----------

